# HEPA Vacuum Thread



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I tried to get that across before but I got no where with it.


 
Whats funny warner is i have found threads on other forums with you on them with people giving the same answers as me!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

How many more people need to tell you. 

EPA says

A vacuum which has been "*designed*" with a HEPA filter as the last filtration stage. 

Not any old vacuum you want to stick a HEPA filter into. But a vacuum designed with a HEPA filter. Which is why you cant just go and buy the filter for my vac and then put it in the cheaper canistor. But if you do it wont pass the OSHA or EPA certifcation.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Watching two grown men argue about vacuums is awesome.


 :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The point of the whole thing was, that vac looks over priced for what it is.
It is a shop vac that has rubber seals, a pre-filter bag and a hepa filter.
It is over priced for the features it has.

You are personally rude to many people here and can't take any criticism about anything. It has been that way since the beginning.

I never stated that I wanted to add a hepa to a regular shop vac.

I have not found any info about any vacs being certified by the epa.

I never used fowl language directed at you or got bent out of shape.
You did almost right away.

I don't need to be a part of your crazy banter.
Good luck.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Enough.


----------

